# Fisher plow mount/push plates



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Fisher plow mount push plates #7197-1 for Dodge Ram 2500-3500, 2010 to present gas/diesel in like new cond. No rust,cracks, welds or bends with hardware. $425 obo,
Can ship at buyers expense




























. PM me with any questions.


----------

